# Can setup have antenna into TV instead of into TIVO?



## jhu (Dec 10, 2020)

Have a new TIVO Edge for Antenna. I know I can plug the antenna directly into the TIVO. Is it possible to have the antenna connected to the TV and still have TIVO recognize the signal?


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

You need to use a splitter to split the signal between both devices. The Tivo can't record or display anything without the antenna connection to it.

https://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-11...6&sr=1-2-88388c6d-14b8-4f70-90f6-05ac39e80cc0


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

Note that a passive splitter would diminish your signal at both devices. What is your objective?


----------



## Ernest Coulter (Oct 6, 2020)

jhu said:


> Have a new TIVO Edge for Antenna. I know I can plug the antenna directly into the TIVO. Is it possible to have the antenna connected to the TV and still have TIVO recognize the signal?


----------



## Ernest Coulter (Oct 6, 2020)

Use a splitter plug one end to tv antenna and the other end into tivo. It works great. Wife can watch live TV and I can record my shows while I am at work.


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

The TiVo EDGE has more than one tuner, so you can use the TiVo to watch one channel while it records a different channel. If you use it this way, you can pause the channel you are watching for a few minutes at the start of the program and then fast forward through the commercials if desired.


----------

